# DIY aeroponic garden



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Excellent build. You certainly have room for a few more pots.


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

well you have to remember that the plants need room to grow. 

however if you were to only grow dwarf varities. i will probably add 2 more 3" pots to the center if the dwarf varities of tomatos dont get to big. 

Thanks


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Very creative. I like it. It seems you could drill any sized hole for all kinds of plants.


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

yes you can....... vegetables only


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

this is defiantly interesting of home grown... btw ei dosing with veggies... can we eat them or do we have to worry about chemicals?... and sun light or artificial lighting?


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

thoes same elements are in the dirt.....

sun light from window. 

perfectly safe to eat.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

btw is that cotton balls? that the roots are in??


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

nice, clean build. Looks good.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet DIY! I'm slowly piecing the pieces together for a similar setup. There have been several posts like this on here lately similar to this that are really inspiring. Thanks for sharing.









What is the purpose of the bag/duct tape? Splash guard?


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

yep splash guard for seem of tote along with memory closed cell foam


----------



## tzen (Dec 31, 2008)

Pretty cool!

I've been to the local Brew and Grow stores, and I see those $400 areoponic set-ups, not to mention the halide lighting for hundreds and mylar-blanket light enclosures, and think, right, that makes sense, you can grow tomatoes and basil for $50 per tomato. :icon_roll
But I take you for your word. DIY is very enticing.

You will need a south faceing window to have this work without extra lighting. The more light you have the better.


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

got the south window too. however results have shown CF lighting work better for this application IME. 

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Emma121 (Jul 9, 2011)

Do it yourself (or DIY) is a term used to describe building, modifying, or repairing of something without the aid of experts or professionals. The phrase "do it yourself" came into common usage in the 1950s in reference to home improvement projects which people might choose to complete independently.

In recent years, the term DIY has taken on a broader meaning that covers a wide range of skill sets. DIY is associated with the international alternative rock, punk rock, and indie rock music scenes; indymedia networks, pirate radio stations, and the zine community. In this context, DIY is related to the Arts and Crafts movement, in that it offers an alternative to modern consumer culture's emphasis on relying on others to satisfy needs.


----------



## DvsDev (Dec 7, 2010)

I used to work in one of those indoor grow shops about 10 years ago when aeroponics was still very new (here), we made some of the same kind of systems using stackable fish bins that you have made.
The key to any hydroponic setup is the air around the roots needs to be as much as possible, hydroponics uses a thin film of water flowing past the roots, then there's run to waste systems, they use very slow drip setups and the plants are grown in slabs of rockwool usually, ebb and flow use two stacked fish bins, the bottom one contains a pump in water and the plants are in a medium above, 2-4 times per day the water pumps up and floods the top bin, the rest of the day it's left dry, then there is aeroponics, where the plants sit suspended above the water and the water is sprayed or misted onto the roots, these are all very easy to make and modify.
As far as plant size goes, don't believe it when people say it's for illegal plants or small veges only, I transplanted a few small shrubs into ebb and flow setups and I had a baby Ben ficus in the large aeroponics bin I made, 1x 30 liter planter inside a 60 liter outdoor planter, I sealed the big planter and made it water tight, sat the 30ltr inside and supported it with a wooden frame, rinsed the soil off the shrubs roots and trimmed them to fit better, then I used a ring of garden irrigation spray nozzles hooked up to a small water pump.
That shrub grew in that setup for about 3 years until some looser smashed the big pot when they did a ram-raid.


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

how many watts cfl do you use over your veggies?


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

any updates on how the plants are growing in this?


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

had to restart i will be growing tomatoes in it this time
Micro tom and Red robin


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

What happened that you had to restart?


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

moved to korea


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess that would do it for sure.


----------



## DanCottle (Apr 12, 2011)

It would be even easier/cheaper to make it a simple pond with an air pump providing water movement and adding oxygen to the water. I help run a large basil operation and we have a couple acres of ponds and not very much oxygen added but it grows the same as our nft greenhouses. Tomatoes might need a lot more oxygen since they grow quite a lot bigger, but for herbs and lettuce it works fine.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

> moved to korea


Where in Korea did you move to, if you don't mind me asking? I'm moving to Korea next March

Also would this work for growing crypts?


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

i suppose it could but you would need to cover the top so the crypts dont dry out. 

i live south of seoul at camp humphreys


----------

